# Plum Grove Texas Clark Deer Lease



## jlh (Mar 15, 2006)

We have 8000 acres in Plum Grove for a deer lease we are putting 30 families on it at 1000.00 a membership. We will have close too 2000 acres that will be bow only area. We will allow 2 bucks, 1 doe, and 3 or so hogs. This lease has a creek that runs through it that you can fish plus a good set of bottoms that you can squirrel hunt. call me and can tell anything you neeed to know. Jason Holston 281-806-9441 

we have the rules on email also we have a gps link to the place can try to email you


----------



## I'm Bit (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks Jason for showing us around on Saturday


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Is this in Ellis or Liberty county...there are two Plum Grove's?


----------



## jlh (Mar 15, 2006)

*lease*

this is on the Harris county and Liberty county line above Huffman and east of Splendora


----------



## tarboy55 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hello Jason is that the old cotton wood lease? daniel brandon told me there was someone leasing that this year?


----------



## jlh (Mar 15, 2006)

*lease*

yes it is the old cottonwood lease this is th e first year we have had it we tried to lease last year but didnt happen but it is a done deal this year


----------



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

Will it be 8 points or better?


----------



## jlh (Mar 15, 2006)

*lease*

yes it is 8 point or better and 1 cull 1 doe and 4 hogs


----------



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

Look like a great place to hunt! I saw lots of game trails when I went out there. I got on this lease. Lot of great places to hunt out there.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

I was on this place a for few years, several years back. Deer, hogs & squirrel. A few 130/40 class bucks came off it. The people running it eventually went bad, but...

I got on again this weekend. A nice southern East Texas pine lease, plenty of spots, and game. Not South Texas, but a lot closer.

Thanks for meeting me to let me get on the lease Jason.


----------



## jlh (Mar 15, 2006)

*call*

call and set up time to see the lease will be thier friday and saturday 281-806-9441


----------



## day0082 (Jun 30, 2008)

PLUM GROVE is a great place. Texas Hunting Consultants spend two solid days checking it out. We viewed probably 7000 of the 8000 acres. We put 50 Miles on the old Rhino. Saw lots of game, Lots of tracts, Good roads. There are alot of OLD blinds on the property most marked 02/03 or 05/06. There were a few 06/07 and 1 08/09. But 90 percent of the blinds we saw were old and not usable. There were no signs of feeders anywhere. Lease needs some work. clean up ect. a few motivated members would make this a great place. Jason is doing a great job so far to get it ready and to show all the perspective members. Our hats off to him for the time he is putting in. JASON let us know if we can help. PS> we have a company lease in the Hill Country and we got on this one as well. Its close its big and can be a nice lease some day. If you want a mini report contact tx-hc.com and request info. 
Thanks


----------



## STRORM (Mar 31, 2009)

Is this paper company land ? every lease i have ever hunted allowed all the hogs you wanted . Can we run hog dogs after season ? I have 5 guys ready to pay their money....if this is the same lease im thinking of , it was hunted quite a bit in the past, guys use to run deer dogs out there a lot.


----------



## jlh (Mar 15, 2006)

*lease*

it probaly is the same lease but no dogs thanks though if want you can call me 281-806-9441


----------



## STRORM (Mar 31, 2009)

ok , let me talk to my buddy, how many spots are still available ? we want to look first


----------



## day0082 (Jun 30, 2008)

Anyone that gets on the Clark Hunting Lease for 09/10 can join the google group for the lease. Contact [email protected] for permission


----------



## jlh (Mar 15, 2006)

*lease*

call me 281-806-9441 if want to look


----------



## REDKILR (Apr 30, 2005)

I too was on this lease a few years ago.Are you using the old airfield for camp?Lot's of hogs and a few deer too.The 2nd.year we were on it right before season we were told to get our stuff off because the lease holder didn't pay the timber co.


----------



## jlh (Mar 15, 2006)

*lease*

Yeah I heard about that I have 29 of the 30 people on the lease so Im happy If want I can show you the lease we are using that as camp and everything on othe rside of creek is bow only call if want to see 281-806-9441


----------

